# Gaming Notebook bis 1000€



## Pudak (7. März 2015)

*Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Jo sers ich habe mein Budget etwas angepasst statt 1000€ reicht mir einer für  800€ er sollte weiterhin auf jeden fall 17" haben.

Danke schon mal


----------



## FrozenPie (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Da würde sich eventuell das MSI GE70-2PEI781W7 anbieten


----------



## iTzZent (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ja, das GE70 würde ich auch empfehlen in der Preisklasse. Alternativ bekommt man für 1000Euro aber auch schon deutlich schnellere gebrauchte Gamingnotebooks.

z.B. : ASUS G750 GTX780m Gaming Notebook 17" Zoll in Leipzig - Alt-West | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
oder auch hier: High End Gaming Notebook Asus G750JH mit GTX 780M wie NEU in Nordrhein-Westfalen - HÃ¼rth | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Jo schon mal danke aber gebrauchte sachen kaufen ist nicht so mein ding lieber neu ware


----------



## iTzZent (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Alles klar, wollte es nur vorschlagen, denn gerade das Asus ist da schon um einiges besser wie das GE70, abgesehen von der deutlich höheren Performance. Das Kühlsystem ist einfach perfekt, das Gerät bleibt selbst unter Vollast sehr leise und kühl. Dafür ist es auch dicker & schwerer.

Alternativ würde ich sonst noch das folgende Gerät vorschlagen: BUILD TO ORDER CEG 17,3 CLEVO P170SM i7-4700MQ 8GB NVIDIA GTX 780M HDD 640GB | eBay

Es liegt zwar mininmal über deinem Budget, aber da lohnt sich der Aufpreis. CPU und GPU sind austauschbar (beim GE70 fest verlötet) und es lässt sich auch sehr leicht aufrüsten. Das Gerät ist natürlich auch relativ dick und schwer, aber wer mit einem Notebook spielen will, der sollte wissen, das man mit dünnen und leichten Geräten keine Freude haben wird... besonders wenn man etwas empfindlich in Sachen Lautstärke und Abwärme ist.


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ja der sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. 

Eine kleine Frage was hältst du von diesen hier? 

https://www.otto.de/p/asus-notebook-f751lk-t4010h-ci7-4510u-90nb0775-m00100-461672230/#detail-info


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ist wesentlich langsamer als der von mir genannte (GTX 850M statt GTX 860M und i7-4510U statt i7-4710HQ)


----------



## iTzZent (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ja, das Asus F751LK-T4010H ist DEUTLICH langsamer wie das GE70. Die Grafikkarte ist 1. langsamer und 2. besitzt sie auch noch langsameren GDDR3 vRAM. Der Prozessor ist zwar deutlich sparsamer, hat aber nur 2 statt 4 Kerne, welche auch noch recht langsam takten. Das Gerät ist kein Vergleichsgerät zum GE70.


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ach schade weil wenn ich jetz so im nachhinein darüber nachdenke ist 1000€ doch ganz schon teuer


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*



Pudak schrieb:


> Ach schade weil wenn ich jetz so im nachhinein darüber nachdenke ist 1000€ doch ganz schon teuer



Da fängt leider aber erst die Grenze für gute Gaming-fähige Notebooks an 
Mit 800€ für nen Desktop-PC kriegste etwas das sogar schneller ist


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Verdammt xD
Naja man kauft sich ja nicht jeden Tag ein Notebook für 1000 €


----------



## Jineapple (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Die Frage ist, weshalb ein Notebook? Je nach Anwendung könnte man ja z.B. auch stattdessen über einen einigermaßen portablen PC nachdenken.

Wofür willst du es denn als Notebook hernehmen, also wie oft hast du vor es wo anders hin mitzunehmen?


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Das ist eine gute frage die ich leider nicht wirklich beantworten kann xD
Der einzige Grund ist das ich keine Lust habe immer auf meinen unbequemen Stuhl und am Schreibtisch sitzen will.
Mit dem Notebook könnte ich mich auf die Couch oder auf mein Bett legen.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*



Pudak schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute frage die ich leider nicht wirklich beantworten kann xD
> Der einzige Grund ist das ich keine Lust habe immer auf meinen unbequemen Stuhl und am Schreibtisch sitzen will.
> Mit dem Notebook könnte ich mich auf die Couch oder auf mein Bett legen.



Schon mal versucht auf der Couch oder auf dem Bett mit der Maus zu zocken?


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Hahah nein xD 
Nein war ja nur ein Beispiel weil ich zocke ja nicht den ganzen Tag 
Eigentlich will ich einfach ein Notebook haben gibt ehrlich gesagt kein richigen Grund


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Dann nimm das MSI GE70-2PEI781W7 für 1000€ dann wirst glücklich wenn du nicht alles auf Maxed-Out spielen willst


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Danke FrozenPie aber ich habe mich umentschieden weil 1000€ sind mir doch zu viel


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*



Pudak schrieb:


> Danke FrozenPie aber ich habe mich umentschieden weil 1000€ sind mir doch zu viel



Und wie viel darf's jetzt kosten?


----------



## Jineapple (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ja, in dem Fall würde ich dir auch eher vom Notebook abraten. Um die selbe Leistung auf den kleinen Raum zu bekommen zahlt man nun mal drauf, das lässt sich nicht verhindern.

Du könntest ja z.B. über ne Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus o.ä. nachdenken, dann bist du nicht an den Schreibtisch gebunden. Oder du kaufst dir einen richtig bequemen Bürostuhl 

Auf jeden Fall sind Gaming Notebooks nicht gerade empfehlenswert wenn man die Mobilität nicht unbedingt braucht und einem Preis/Leistung nicht egal ist.


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

FrozenPie ich hatte an höchsten 800€ gedacht. 
Jineapple stimmt auch mit dem Stuhl und den kabellosen Dingen aber mein Problem ist wenn ich mir was im Kopf gesetzt habe will ich es unbedingt haben auch wenn es nicht wirklich Sinn macht xD


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Für 766€ das maximal mögliche: MSI GE60-2PCi745FD
Müsstest dir halt noch nen 4 GB DDR3-SODIMM-Riegel holen


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

haha danke für deine schnellen antworten 
Bloß jetzt habe ich wieder ein Problem ich habe keine Ahnung was ein  4 GB DDR3-SODIMM-Riegel ist


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

DDR3 RAM im SO-DIMM Format wie z.B. Crucial SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT51264BC160B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

achso ich verstehe
kommt der Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-791G-70B4 (NX.MQSEG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an den ran den du gepostet hast als letztes xD


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*



Pudak schrieb:


> achso ich verstehe
> kommt der Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-791G-70B4 (NX.MQSEG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an den ran den du gepostet hast als letztes xD



Nope die Grafikeinheit vom Acer ist ne Nummer schwächer


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Kannst du mir ein gefallen tun und dich mal umschauen nach ein Gaming  Notebook mit ca den gleichen Bauteilen wie der den du gerade gepostet hast bloß mit 17 Zoll


----------



## FrozenPie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Letztes Angebot 
Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G50Makk

17,3 Zoll, GTX 850M, 8 GB RAM,  i7-4702MQ (4x 2.20GHz), mehr geht nicht für 800€


----------



## Pudak (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Danke erstmal für deine hilfe jetzt liegt es an mir ein guten davon auszusuchen xD


----------



## iTzZent (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

MSI GE70-2PCi5811W7 Gaming Notebook inkl. Gaming Rucksack + Gaming Headset für 829,- ! (bis einschliesslich 10.03.2015) - News und Foruminformationen - MSI Forum

Intel® Core™ i5-4210H (2.9 GHz, Turbo Boost bis 3.5 GHz, 3 MB Cache)
• 43,9 cm (17.3") entspiegeltes 1920 x 1080 Full HD LED Display
• NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 850M Grafik mit 2 GB GDDR5 Grafikspeicher
• *8 GB RAM*, Hybrid: *128 GB SSD* + 1000 GB Festplatte, DVD Brenner
• HDMI, VGA, USB 3.0, Bluetooth 4.0, WLAN 802.11ac, a/b/g/n
• 3,0 kg, Akkulaufzeit bis zu 4h, *Windows 7 Home Premium (64-Bit)*

*Als Extra gibt es den passenden MSI Rucksackt samt Gamingheatset dazu !
*
da würde ich mal drüber nachdenken. Einen Quad-Core i7 brauchst du bei der Performance der GTX850M nicht... dafür ist die restliche Ausstattung von dem Angebot perfekt...

Das GE70 liegt zwar etwas über deinem Budget, bietet aber auch deutlich mehr wie das Acer!
- 8GB Ram
- inkl SSD
- inkl Windows
- deutlich einfacher zu reinigen, das Acer muss man dafür komplett zerlegen!
- inkl MSI Rucksack (kannst auch verkaufen, dann kommst auf deine 800€)
- inkl Gaming Headset


----------



## Lg3 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Nur mal so als kleines Update, Pudak hat sich das MSI GE70-2PCi5811W7 Gaming Notebook inkl. Gaming Rucksack + Gaming Headset (MSI Notebooks) günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de  für 829 € geholt was ITzZent zuletzt empfohlen hatte! Das war aber auch ein Super Angebot ^^


----------

